# 17.5 Blinky



## renracer (Sep 4, 2006)

17.5 blinky truck 145 foot run line need gearing help D3.5


----------



## RACNFUUL (Nov 9, 2006)

2.8 amps free rev. Around 4.5 rollout . Thats with a turquoise rotor


----------

